# MP Posting



## Thumbshark (28 Jun 2015)

Once a MP or a MPO complete their Occupational training at CFB Borden, do they have the opportunity to choose where they will be stationed? As well, is this dependent on which area of the CF they chose (ie: Air Force, Navy Army).


----------



## sarahsmom (28 Jun 2015)

As for all trades, you can state what your top 3 posting choices would be. However your career manager will send you to the base where your qualifications will match what is needed. Once in a while, your choice line up with what the military wants. Jackpot!
You can also explain to a certain extent, why you wish to go somewhere or stay in a certain geographic region, but if these wishes are followed (compassionate posting), your career could suffer (slower promotion progression compared to peers, for example.) 
Sometimes though, you put in your top 3 choices, and you end up exactly where you want to be. Just don't count on it happening every APS season.
(note I am not an MP myself, but I was married to one prior to joining the forces)


----------



## mariomike (28 Jun 2015)

Thumbshark said:
			
		

> Once a MP or a MPO complete their Occupational training at CFB Borden, do they have the opportunity to choose where they will be stationed?



In addition to the advice above, you can also check here,

The Military Police [MP] Superthread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/4577.675

MP postings after MPOC  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110712.0

"Same way any posting works after training, they decide where they want you to go and make it happen."



			
				Thumbshark said:
			
		

> As well, is this dependent on which area of the CF they chose (ie: Air Force, Navy Army).



MP Army, Air or Navy?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/43236.0/nowap.html

"As explained in another thread, an MP's uniform does not dictate in the slightest where they will serve."


----------



## Tibbson (28 Jun 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> MP Army, Air or Navy?
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/43236.0/nowap.html
> 
> "As explained in another thread, an MP's uniform does not dictate in the slightest where they will serve."



I'd say that is correct to a point.  They still strive to have a representation of army, navy and AF uniforms at each Unit.  Thats not to say it's an overall factor but it is a consideration.  Add to that a representation of bilingual and female MPs and there are some considerations give to various factors.


----------

